# Deutsches Installations-Handbuch fehlerhaft? [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab mir ja nen neuen PC zugelegt und wollte gleich mal Gentoo installieren.

Da ich nimmer alles im Kopf hatte rief ich ie Kurzanleitung auf.

Leider musste ich feststellen das die Kurzanleitung und das Handbuch fehlerhaft sind!

Bei beiden Ausgaben  fehlt der bootstrap und emerge --system Abschnitt!

Somit ist es auch nicht möglich die /etc/localtime zu verlinken ohne vorher ein scripts/bootstrap.sh && emerge --system

Kann das mal jemand ändern?  :Smile: Last edited by root_tux_linux on Wed Jul 11, 2007 5:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blice

Meines Wissens gehört der bootstrap in Stage1/2, die beiden werden nicht mehr supported.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *blice wrote:*   

> Meines Wissens gehört der bootstrap in Stage1/2, die beiden werden nicht mehr supported.

 

Wieso das den?

----------

## c_m

weil er fehleranfällig und überflüssig ist.

Nimm das stage 3 und mach dann ein emerge -e system.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *c_m wrote:*   

> weil er fehleranfällig und überflüssig ist.
> 
> Nimm das stage 3 und mach dann ein emerge -e system.

 

Naja... bin schon mitten im bootstrap...

Find ich schade.

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Hab mir ja nen neuen PC zugelegt und wollte gleich mal Gentoo installieren.
> 
> Da ich nimmer alles im Kopf hatte rief ich ie Kurzanleitung auf.
> ...

 

öhm was hat das verlinken der /etc/localtime mit dem bootstrap zu tun?

----------

## UTgamer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm was hat das verlinken der /etc/localtime mit dem bootstrap zu tun?

 

Zum einen mal dieser Einwand und zum anderen, 

wenn du wirklich eine Stage 1 machen möchtest mußt du auf inoffizielle Anleitungen zurückgreifen. Diese Stage 1 ist aber voll in Ordnung, habe mein aktuelles System fehlerfrei darüber installiert.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-529639.html

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Hi
> 
> Hab mir ja nen neuen PC zugelegt und wollte gleich mal Gentoo installieren.
> 
> Da ich nimmer alles im Kopf hatte rief ich ie Kurzanleitung auf.
> ...

 

Bei Stage 1 wars ja so das man erst bootstrap machte danach emerge --system... ohne das haste kein /usr/zoneinfo somit kannste auch ned verlinken.

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Hi
> 
> Hab mir ja nen neuen PC zugelegt und wollte gleich mal Gentoo installieren.
> 
> Da ich nimmer alles im Kopf hatte rief ich ie Kurzanleitung auf.
> ...

 

jo aber eine stage3 hat die zoneinfos dabei  :Wink:  da ja stage 3 das endstadium ist, nachdem bootstrap ( danach = stage2) + emerge --system

----------

## Kuhrscher

Btw /etc/localtime wird doch sowieso nicht mehr verlinkt, oder?  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Das interessiert mich auch!

Warum verlinkt man das, wenn es doch eine Variable dafuer gibt?

Zur Konfiguration sollte man ja grundsaetzliche Variablen verwenden, keine Links (siehe Kernel-Quellen und die Anmerkungen von Linus Torvalds zum Symlink /usr/src/linux den es so nicht geben duerfte).

----------

## think4urs11

sofern ich es noch richtig zusammenbekomme war/ist der Hauptgrund localtime jetzt nicht mehr wie früher zu linken sondern zu kopieren das dadurch gewisse Probleme vermieden werden die ansonsten auftreten könn(t)en wenn /usr ein gesonderter Mountpoint ist

----------

## hoschi

Nene, ich meine die Variable! In /etc/conf.d gibt es irgendwo eine Datei in der man die Zeitzone festlegen kann.

----------

## mv

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Nene, ich meine die Variable! In /etc/conf.d gibt es irgendwo eine Datei in der man die Zeitzone festlegen kann.

 

Und der einzige Zweck dieser Variable ist es, beim emergen des timezone-data-Pakets die richtige Datei nach /etc/localtime zu kopieren.

----------

## hoschi

Dann kann man doch auf das Kopieren und Linken verzichten?!

 *Quote:*   

> 7. Configuring the Kernel
> 
> 7.a. Timezone
> 
> You first need to select your timezone so that your system knows where it is located. Look for your timezone in /usr/share/zoneinfo, then copy it to /etc/localtime. Please avoid the /usr/share/zoneinfo/Etc/GMT* timezones as their names do not indicate the expected zones. For instance, GMT-8 is in fact GMT+8.
> ...

 

----------

